# Ashton and Parsons powders



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Maz  

Hope all is good with you and lovely Lily  Probably me being an over-anxious mother again   but I was wondering if it is ok to give Ashton and Parsons powders for more than 5 consecutive days? The label suggests seeking medical advice after that time period, but I have presumed (hopefully correctly) that this is more about establishing that the cause of the problem/discomfort is teething and not because prolonged administration is harmful - is that right? We are becoming increasingly desperate for some sort of solution to teething and don't want to be administering Calpol of Ibuprofen all the time (will be interested in the answer to the post about Calpol actually). However I'm on my second box of powders since Christmas, have used it up to 3 times one night, and been using it most evenings as if I don't give it early enough it doesn't seem to take effect for quite some time. 

If you know of anything that works really well for teething (especially when you don't know where in the mouth the source of pain is!) and isn't harmful for prolonged use, I'd be interested to hear   From the last time it seems to take 2 months of sleeplessness, rosey cheeks and grumpiness before any teeth emerge  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Elaine,

Sorry to hear M is suffering  with teeth again  I'm afraid there is no magic solution 

I'm not aware of any problem with longer administration of the powders so can't see why you couldn't continue. Most of the kiddy meds have a notice of seeking GP advice if symptoms continue just to cover themselves (in fact most OTC medicines say this to ensure that you aren't self treating a potentially serious condition and do get a check up with someone medical)

Most people survive teething with a mix of powders, teething gel, paracetamol and ibuprofen, so you are doing everything possible  There are various threads on the parenting health board on teething so might be worth a read to see what has worked for others.

Hope things improve and a tooth appears! Catch up soon once you thaw out and are able to get back to civilisation 

Love to you both
Maz x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Maz


----------

